# [VIDEO] Pinkie being eat by a mantis



## Techuser (Dec 22, 2005)

Hail !
<video removed - PM the user if you want to see it>

Pics from the scene











































:worship:


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 23, 2005)

i think thats awesome and painful, but you know you might have arguments soon.


----------



## Farom (Dec 23, 2005)

That was a little harsh.


----------



## Techuser (Dec 23, 2005)

I know, the rat was too big for him
but he has no other thing to eat >.<


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 23, 2005)

holy <EDIT> he was alive... i thought u gave it a dead one...   pretty gruesome, id rather stay with crickets


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 23, 2005)

Cool? You all are kidding, right?

Normally I defend vertebrate feeding to the death when it's done for some nutritional value, but this is just simply cruelty to animals.

The pinkie is most likely alive in the final pic. If the injuries don't get him, the resulting infection most likely will.

There is no reason at all to feed a pinkie to a mantis.

I know someone's going to say: 'but evil...this is sumthing that would happn in the wyld. liten up LOL!!!11'

BS...a mantis wouldn't find a pinkie in the wild due to the fact that they are found in different parts of their respective habitats.

I hate people who do that.

---------------------------------Rant over--------------------------------


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 23, 2005)

i do agree with you... it was unecessary to do such a thing, specially with a live one...i see very little sense in feeding a young live mouse to a praying mantis... which , in nature, eats basically only invertebrates.


----------



## xelda (Dec 23, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> The pinkie is most likely alive in the final pic. If the injuries don't get him, the resulting infection most likely will.


Did you watch the video?  It's much worse than what the pictures show.  First the pinky's struggling to escape, then it's kind of lulled into a numb state but still jerking occasionally while its arm is being chewed off, then the video gets progressively worse when you see the pinky's organs being pumped with blood through that gaping hole in its body.

Very disturbing.  And such a wasteful meal.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am not even commenting about this. Days like this I wish there was such a thing as instant karma the the perosn who did this ran into a tiger that was not really all that hungry and just looking for a snack.


----------



## finman31 (Dec 23, 2005)

Techuser...that was just wrong.People who feed prey for sheer pleasure..as you did...I am lost for words.So what,you couldnt walk outside and find a bug?Your in Brazil for god's sake.You have more bugs than just about anywhere. Or what about offering him a bit of meat on a stick?I have fed alot of mantids that way.You fed him that just to watch a living FEELING organism suffer.That was all.You are cruel and disgusting...normally I stay half neutral,but there is no need or reason to defend someone as yourself.Do it if you want..but i myself wont be looking at anymore of your posts...


----------



## Bayushi (Dec 23, 2005)

i have to agree with everyone else...  just not cool at all. Purposely inflicting pain and a definite slow death to an animal is wrong.


----------



## Mithrandir (Dec 23, 2005)

I must say... although I really love your photographs and animals this is just completely unnessesary. Ok mantids can hunt down very big prey, and it can be very spectaculair. But to let it slowly kill a completely undefenseless baby mammal, that's indeed not something to be proud about. Ok, lots of people feed mice and rats to snakes, but these are essential to keep the snakes alive and they usually kill their prey quite fast. I don't understand that you didn't have anything else... your pics show a variety of suitable feeders which are quite big. If you really wanna give it a baby rat, kill it first so the animal doesn't has pain for that long amount of time


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 23, 2005)

first the T vs. baby bird, now this.....

i really hope this does not become a habit of you people who would do that, since that is just plain disgusting. where are the mods on here?


----------



## hurley0816 (Dec 23, 2005)

are you thedarkness,s friend? the one that fed the bird?? if not, you should be. u guys both have no respect for vertabrates.:evil:


----------



## finman31 (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree...where are the moderators? These pics and video was i believe what it seems just to disgust AB members,and to cause unrest.Personally if I was a moderator,I would not post needless pics like this.Im sorry...there was just no reason at all to feed a mantis a pinkie rat.Whats next? Feed an elephant to a poodle? The bird in the one thread with the T looked dead..and he could have found it injured or anything...I didnt agree,but i was partially neutral.Techuser posting these pics was just not needed here on this board.I say if you want to be inconsiderate and show how cruel you can be using your inverts as a cover and feed your pets stupid things...then at least keep it to yourself.


----------



## finman31 (Dec 23, 2005)

I also think that anyone who posts pics depicting senseless acts of cruelty should be removed from AB...god i wish i was a moderator


----------



## nightbreed (Dec 23, 2005)

Just wait till I post my video of me feeding puppies to my Boa  (j/k)


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 23, 2005)

can't wait to see it!!! must be awesome..............   ... guys in the future just try to avoid posting this kind of stuff.. makes me and lots of others feel sick and angry... its just useless and quite stupid..cmon


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 23, 2005)

finman31 said:
			
		

> I also think that anyone who posts pics depicting senseless acts of cruelty should be removed from AB...god i wish i was a moderator



I agree. they will take down pics of someone handling a deathstalker but this stays up. I already wrote one of the mods and said since he has not broken any rules there is nothing they can do, but it may be acted upon for discreationary reasons. if you are offened tell the mods, maybe we can get this <edit> banned from here.


----------



## jbrd (Dec 23, 2005)

finman31 said:
			
		

> I also think that anyone who posts pics depicting senseless acts of cruelty should be removed from AB...god i wish i was a moderator


I am not saying i agree or disagree with this thread but basing your opinion on your feelings makes me glad your not a moderator. No offense intended Finman


----------



## dtknow (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll agree with the general comments...unecessary and wasteful .To videotape it seems to tell me it was done for kicks.

It isn't hard at all to dupe a mantis into taking a piece of meat.

Another thing, if we are trying to get people to appreciate vertebrates, this certainly doesn't help that.


----------



## finman31 (Dec 23, 2005)

No offense taken jbrd, but i wouldnt make decisions based on my oppions,but I would bring my oppions up,and if all agreed in unison,than appropriate actions would be taken.But,I aint a moderator,so I dont have to worry about it.But,we all are trying to bring inverts into a better light with the general populace,I take many inverts to my kids schools.When things like this are seen,it tends to create "stereotyping" of both inverts and their keepers. I just think its wrong that he posted it because he gets off on stuff like that,because there would ALWAYS be other food items.My mantids have ate tiny pieces of steak on a tooth pick(used to dangle it).Are we going to watch videos of Egyptian Deathstalkers attacking and eating a kitten next? again,all iM saying is people need to take into consideration of other memebers,especially the ones here for years.Heck alot of times my 9 year old twin boys are reading the posts and enjoying the pics with me.I know nature is hell and is totally unrelentless and unforgiving...but it has already been said...that was anything but natural.


----------



## Dom (Dec 23, 2005)

At least we know who the sick puppies are:evil: .
"Instant karma" would be nice .
If you live in a community where they are debating whether to ban these animals just hope the law-makers don't get their hands on this type of material and paint us all with the same brush.


----------



## stonemantis (Dec 23, 2005)

I think this is animal cruelty at its worst. I mean what kind of sadistic <edit> enjoys to watch a poor defensless animal get eaten alive. Poor taste in entertainment I say. The only good thing in the photographs is the shots of the mantis doing what it does naturally and that is eat.


----------



## PrettyHate (Dec 23, 2005)

Discusting. Glad I didnt watch the video.


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 23, 2005)

something that gets me thinking; they have a block on swear words, but allow this kind of graphic and sadistic gore without even a mod post.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 23, 2005)

the main thing that gets me thinking is not about mods and the forum.. its on how can a person possibly do something like this...


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 23, 2005)

while that can never be stressed enough, everyone else already mentioned it, and the mod thing is an issue as well.


----------



## nightbreed (Dec 23, 2005)

Its kind off worrying how some people get their jollies, aint it 

I've noticed a distinct lack of people defending his right to do what he wants with his animals, I guess he crossed the invisible line.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 23, 2005)

A response really isn't worth the time.

If you're going to do it again, just please pre-kill the pinkie appropriately.  It takes only a moment and will at least allow it to die without suffering.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 23, 2005)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> I've noticed a distinct lack of people defending his right to do what he wants with his animals, I guess he crossed the invisible line.


Maybe this will finally get through to some people - I think this is the first thread where I have yet to see a "That's so cool... all you other people shut up" remark.


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 23, 2005)

well, i doubt many people on here are twisted enough to not become disgusted by a baby animal being eaten alive and having it's blood gush everywhere. there's what tarantulas do, and that's fine all around, but then there's what mantids do.


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 23, 2005)

i'm sorry i had to re-create that visual.


----------



## nightbreed (Dec 23, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Maybe this will finally get through to some people - I think this is the first thread where I have yet to see a "That's so cool... all you other people shut up" remark.


Hope springs eternal, but I can't see it changing anyones mind.
I just think this one is so heinous that its indefensible and inexcusable.
All he had to do was break its neck, it would of taken mere moments but no, it was much more fun to watch the rat be eaten alive, I really do despair sometimes


----------



## finman31 (Dec 23, 2005)

So,I wonder how hard would it be to maybe get a new rule for the board? Maybe everyone write the Mods? I am not going to debate the issue on whether or not someone should or shouldnt feed a certain living creature to another,because when all is said and done no one can stop a sick person that gets their rocks off on gore and misery from doing as they wish in their home.But,I think there needs to be rules on what can be posted.Some said there was pics removed that showed a deathstalker being handled...why?Was it because the mods was scared someone would imitate it and possibly get hurt? Well what happens when people see pics/vids like this and condemn inverts AND their owners? I just think that pics or anything else showing inverts feed should be checked to make sure they aint for pure pleasure from the animal suffering  as this clearly was.The bird by the darkness(?) was debateable...whether it was alive,injured,whatever.But this is just a sideshow created for some sicko's enjoyment.Maybe both these guys are friends..as said before.


----------



## Techuser (Dec 23, 2005)

Yup, know the darkness from others forums (but not the owner of the T who ate the bird  )

Well, i see nothing wrong with the mantis eating the rat (and the T with the bird )

The mantidlings does the same things with mosquitos, eating just a little part of them, alives.
Why is the rat more important than a mosquito? Both are defenseless against the mantis.
I think this is false moralism =P



> The pinkie is most likely alive in the final pic. If the injuries don't get him, the resulting infection most likely will.


I ripped his head off after the video and pics



> And such a wasteful meal.


True, i´m changing my rats to smaller ones while i do not have snakes


----------



## surena (Dec 23, 2005)

ohhh man. not cool at all...


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 23, 2005)

Techuser said:
			
		

> I ripped his head off after the video and pics


if you're trying to make the situation better.....you're not.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 23, 2005)

Techuser said:
			
		

> .
> Why is the rat more important than a mosquito? Both are defenseless against the mantis.


It has to do with the fact that invertebrates, such as the mosquito, are unable to feel pain and would not suffer the same way that a pinkie does.  

Why couldn't you have just ripped the head off before using it as food?


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 23, 2005)

but seriously. you live in Brazil. you could just step outside and find a perfectly supple insect on the nearest tree.


----------



## surena (Dec 23, 2005)

so how much of the pinkie was left over after the mantis was done ?


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 23, 2005)

it clearly shows you in the last pic, does it not?


----------



## Arachnopets (Dec 24, 2005)

*Owner statement*

Hey all,

Couple of things to say on this thread..

The video has been removed as its content does not portray a face of the hobby that we at Arachnoboards would like to present.

What did everyone expect to see when they saw the thread title?  (entirely rhetorical question)

What amazes me most about this thread is that with everyone wondering where the mods are, we received only *1* reported post at 9:59 pm.  The Admins and Mods on this site are not here 24/7 and when we are here, we are usually unable to read each and every post on the boards.  We rely on *YOU*, the users, to bring things such as this to our attention.  If you feel that something needs a moderator or admins attention, the quickest way to receive that attention is to "REPORT THE POST" by clicking on this icon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 next to the post you want to report.

Finally, there is definitely a rule regarding calling out the mods on the forums.  If you have a question about our policies or would like to comment on them, then *EMAIL* either myself or Debby.  Our policies and rules are *NOT* up for discussion on the forums.

Thanks,

Scott


----------

